# Xorg 7.3 update -> no usb detection, no touchpad

## lyhana8

Hi,

i update from xorg-7.2 to xorg-7.3 and also update xorg-server to 1.4-* a week ago. Since this update a don't have anymore touchpad, my gentoo doesn't autodectect usb and is really annoying.

Here is my /etc/X11/Xorg.conf

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # **********************************************************************
> 
>  # Module section -- this  section  is used to specify
> ...

 

Here is my /var/log/Xorg.0.log

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> This is a pre-release version of the X server from The X.Org Foundation.
> 
> It is not supported in any way.
> ...

 

Trying to made 

```
X -configure
```

give me error about an ABI stuff

Trying to install synaptics package, ksynaptic told me :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Shared Memory is not accessible.
> 
> Please add the option 'SHMConfig ''on''' into the touch pad section of /etc/X11/xorg.conf
> ...

 

Looking at the kernel, seem to be ok.

Trying :

```

# synclient TouchadOff=0

Can't access shared memory. SHMConfig disabled ?

```

I read on a thread here to look at /proc/bus/input/devices to know my touhcpad device :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> I: Bus=0019 Vendor=0000 Product=0002 Version=0000
> 
> N: Name="Power Button (FF)"
> ...

 

----------

## turtles

 *Quote:*   

> (II) Synaptics touchpad driver version 0.14.6 (1406) 
> 
>  touchpad no synaptics event device found (checked 16 nodes) 
> 
>  (**) Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4" 
> ...

 

Are you trying to use the Synaptics driver?

You amy need to emerge it.

As for your usb issue I dont think tht is related to xrg.conf

----------

## lyhana8

I already emerge synaptics package (I use it in my Xorg.conf)

```

Searching...    

[ Results for search key : synaptics ]

[ Applications found : 5 ]

*  gnome-extra/gsynaptics

      Latest version available: 0.9.10

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 377 kB

      Homepage:      http://gsynaptics.sourceforge.jp/

      Description:   A GTK+ based configuration utility for the synaptics driver

      License:       GPL-2

*  kde-misc/ksynaptics

      Latest version available: 0.3.3

      Latest version installed: 0.3.3

      Size of files: 814 kB

      Homepage:      http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   synaptics touchpad configuration tool

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-drivers/synaptics

      Latest version available: 0.14.6

      Latest version installed: 0.14.6

      Size of files: 123 kB

      Homepage:      http://w1.894.telia.com/~u89404340/touchpad/

      Description:   Driver for Synaptics touchpads

      License:       GPL-2

*  x11-libs/libsynaptics

      Latest version available: 0.14.6c

      Latest version installed: 0.14.6c

      Size of files: 216 kB

      Homepage:      http://qsynaptics.sourceforge.net/

      Description:   library for accessing synaptics touchpads

      License:       GPL-2

*  xfce-extra/gsynaptics-mcs-plugin

      Latest version available: 1.0.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 273 kB

      Homepage:      http://goodies.xfce.org/projects/mcs-plugins/gsynaptics-mcs-plugin

      Description:   a simple MCS plugin that starts gsynaptics and launches gsynaptics-init

      License:       GPL-2

```

I heard about a xf86-synaptic driver (or something like that)

----------

## lyhana8

I look at my xdm.log and find this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents
> 
> (EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so
> ...

 

Here is my xdm.log

```

X.Org X Server 1.4.0

Release Date: 5 September 2007

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.23-gentoo i686

Current Operating System: Linux lyhana8 2.6.23-gentoo #2 Fri Oct 12 09:13:36 CEST 2007 i686

Build Date: 09 December 2007  01:16:35AM

   Before reporting problems, check http://wiki.x.org

   to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

   (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

   (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/Xorg.93.log", Time: Tue Dec 11 17:25:00 2007

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/xorg.conf"

dlopen: /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so: undefined symbol: miPointerGetMotionEvents

(EE) Failed to load /usr/lib/xorg/modules/input//mouse_drv.so

(EE) Failed to load module "mouse" (loader failed, 7)

(II) Module "ddc" already built-in

(II) Module "ramdac" already built-in

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

(EE) No Input driver matching `mouse'

expected keysym, got XF86KbdLightOnOff: line 70 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessDown: line 71 of pc

expected keysym, got XF86KbdBrightnessUp: line 72 of pc

The XKEYBOARD keymap compiler (xkbcomp) reports:

> Warning:          Type "ONE_LEVEL" has 1 levels, but <RALT> has 2 symbols

>                   Ignoring extra symbols

Errors from xkbcomp are not fatal to the X server

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/TTF/, removing from list!

Could not init font path element /usr/share/fonts/OTF, removing from list!

process 8745: arguments to dbus_connection_send_with_reply_and_block() were incorrect, assertion "(error) == NULL || !dbus_error_is_set ((error))" failed in file dbus-connection.c line 3171.

This is normally a bug in some application using the D-Bus library.

  D-Bus not built with -rdynamic so unable to print a backtrace

Fatal server error:

can't open display: :93

Xorg died, signal 6

xdm error (pid 8645): server unexpectedly died

xdm error (pid 8645): Server for display :0 can't be started, session disabled

```

----------

## turtles

What is the output of 

```
equery uses x11-base/xorg-x11
```

have you tried stuff like:

```
Section "InputDevice" 

 Identifier "touchpad" 

 Driver "synaptics" 

 Option "Protocol" "Auto" 

 Option "SHMConfig" "on" 

 Option "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

 Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7" 

EndSection 
```

My section looks like:

```
Section "InputDevice"

   Driver       "synaptics"

   Identifier  "TouchPad"

   Option      "SendCoreEvents"

   Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mouse1"

   Option      "Protocol" "auto-dev" #can ealso be "event"

   Option      "SHMConfig" "on"

   Option      "Emulate3Buttons" "on"

   Option "LeftEdge" "130"

   Option "RightEdge" "840"

   Option "TopEdge" "130"

   Option "BottomEdge" "640"

   Option "FingerLow" "7"

   Option "FingerHigh" "8"

   Option "MaxTapTime" "180"

   Option "MinTapTime" "110"

   Option "ClickTime" "0"

   Option "EmulateMidButtonTime" "75"

   Option "VertScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "HorizScrollDelta" "20"

   Option "MinSpeed" "0.40"

   Option "MaxSpeed" "0.65"

   Option "AccelFactor" "0.030"

   Option "EdgeMotionMinSpeed" "200"

   Option "EdgeMotionMaxSpeed" "200"

   Option "UpDownScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircularScrolling" "1"

   Option "CircScrollDelta" "0.1"

   Option "CircScrollTrigger" "3"

   Option "VertEdgeScroll" "on"

 EndSection

```

This is on a laptop right?

Does mouse1 work?

You have seen http://gentoo-wiki.com/HARDWARE_Synaptics_Touchpad ?

----------

## lyhana8

 *Quote:*   

> equery uses x11-base/xorg-x11
> 
> [ Searching for packages matching x11-base/xorg-11... ]
> 
> [ Colour Code : set unset ]
> ...

 

Yes it's on a laptop 

To check my touchpad & mouse i do this :

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> cat /dev/input/eventX
> 
> 

 

/dev/input/event6 give output for my usb mouse but don't move the screen (same result with mice and mouse1)

----------

## turtles

Are you changing Section "

```
Option "Device" "/dev/input/event4" 

```

to say 

```
 Option "Device" "/dev/input/event6" 
```

or 

 mice or mouse1?

----------

## lyhana8

No effect.

Ksynaptic keep saying that I need to add SHMConfig "on" in my xorg.conf but it already in.

----------

## lyhana8

My touhcpad seem to be a ALPS ()

/proc/bus/input/devices from : 

 *Quote:*   

> N: Name="ImPS/2 Logitech Wheel Mouse" 

 

I haven't anymore the bug in ksynaptics since i modified my xorg.org following the wiki

but my touchpad and my mouse still won't work...

```
cat /dev/input/event6
```

give output, /mice too, the mouse work under a terminal (TTY1) but not the touchpad.

If this continue to not work I will leave gentoo u_u... to install an ubuntu and a Gentoo on dual boot ^0^

----------

## lyhana8

Here is the output of 

```
cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep -i input > /home/lyhana8/Desktop/xorg_input.log
```

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> (**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"
> 
> (**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"
> ...

 

----------

## turtles

 *lyhana8 wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  # **********************************************************************
> 
>  # ServerLayout sections.
> ...

 

Remove "CorePointer" from InputDevice "touchpad"

----------

## lyhana8

As I said on a post, i format my disk, install a Ubuntu (gentoo will come back don't be afraid  :Smile:  but my touchpad don't work either on ubuntu.

How that can happen ?

How can I check if it's hardware or software issue ?

ps : usb mouse work

----------

## turtles

As long as you are gettin output from the cat /dev/input/mice your hardware is fine.

I did the same thing once I just needed things to work and installed ubuntu.

I think a reasonable setup for that is to make a /boot /swap & /home partition to share with each install.

Then have a /ubuntu and a /gentoo root partition. Obviously flag the drive to boot from /boot and install grub on the boot partition. Then just add menu entrys for gentoo and ubuntu. You can later change your ubuntu install to a unstable gentoo install.

You were trying to run an unstable version of xorg and it does not matter which distro you run the unstable version is just that.

There is a link on the ubuntu forums to this bug in gentoo bugzilla.

I think they just remove the "corePointer" stuff in xorg.conf

----------

## doublehp

did you run etc-update ? revdep-rebuild ? did you read your enotices ?

ABI errors REALLY sound like you did not update your drivers, and this is explained and detailed in ewarns !

----------

## lyhana8

I install a kubuntu, a sabayon and my touchpad still doesn't worl until I use myse [Fn]+touchpad key => o_O an update have shutdown my touchpad !?? WTF

I know that sound crazy but that's how I solve

----------

